# Save Your Eyesight



## SeaBreeze (Apr 9, 2012)

Here's an article about some eye and vision problem that often occur with aging, and some natural ways to save your sight.  http://www.natmedtalk.com/showthread.php?t=21324


----------



## Cristine (Jun 19, 2012)

Interesting article that describes important information in detail. 

Thanks for the share


----------



## LadyOfAlbion (Aug 2, 2012)

Another great sight saver is the Bate's Method.  You can get his book on same at Amazon.com.  It's not a quick read; has some very good techy info on the why and how your eyes work, allowing you to "see" exactly how and why your vision is as it is right now.  But all things are open for change as you will see as you read this wonderful work.  And the best news is age has no bearing on its effectiveness. 
Be Blessed


----------

